# Best 1 1/4 hitch rack



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I will be installing a Curt 1 1/4 hitch receiver on my 2008 Civic Si 4dr. I'm looking for a hitch rack that will accomodate 3 bikes. I'd like it to have a tilt option to ease access to the trunk, a fold away/down option so the 2 prongs don't stick out swhen not in use, and a big fat locking pin that can deter theft.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Thule T2 fits that description. Wait...do they still make the 1 1/4" version?

I also had a Performance Bike X-Port bike rack. That worked really well. It's half the price, much lighter and folds up small enough to fit in your trunk. I used to just keep mine in there when I wasn't using it.

Oh, none of these will accomodate 3 bikes. I think there is only one hanging type rack that will hold 3 bikes. With a hanging rack you might find your bikes drag on the ground when leaving driveways. Drive diagonally. :thumbsup:

You can get a locking threaded hitch pin for either rack. Both the XPort and T2 use a threaded hitch pin to keep the rack from swaying. Although, the T2 uses a M12 metric thread, and the XPort uses a 1/2" SAE thread (I think... I found one is not compatible with the other).


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.1upUSA.com

j.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kuat love them, not 3 bikes though you can do 2 or 4 if you put it on your civic you may need to raise the rack or scrape the bottom all the time.

Or the hanging type like Swing daddy, or double down, personally I don't like the toptube securing type because it does not fit all bikes and it sway. Here's the link


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

JohnJ80 said:


> http://www.1upUSA.com
> 
> j.


+1!! Love mine!!:thumbsup:


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Will check them out!


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> http://www.1upUSA.com
> 
> j.


Wow! that's a *****en rack! A bit pricey for me though.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

One heckuva rack. Most of the other options are really heavy and difficult to store. It's also great to be able to only have as much rack on the car as you need instead of having empty trays and big overhangs.

It's a fantastic rack. I'd been through a lot of the others, but this one is the last one I'll ever need. Terrific rack.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you want to spend less money, there is Raxter. Similar to the 1UpUSA, light weight, similar holding mechanism - in fact, I believe they have a license to use 1UpUSA's patent or something. However, it is not as flexible, does not store as easily and does not configure as easily. That said, this would be my second choice to the 1UpUSA and is, I think, far superior to the more popular (but incredibly heavy and hard to store) offerings from some of the majors.

http://www.raxterracks.com

J.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

check out the thule doubletrack or the yakima stickup...inexpensive yet good platform style racks that will carry 2 bikes, fit on both 1 1/4" and 2" receivers and fold flat when not in use.


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> If you want to spend less money, there is Raxter. Similar to the 1UpUSA, light weight, similar holding mechanism - in fact, I believe they have a license to use 1UpUSA's patent or something. However, it is not as flexible, does not store as easily and does not configure as easily. That said, this would be my second choice to the 1UpUSA and is, I think, far superior to the more popular (but incredibly heavy and hard to store) offerings from some of the majors.
> 
> http://www.raxterracks.com
> 
> J.


This is nice too. But like you mentioned, the 1Up is superior. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> check out the thule doubletrack or the yakima stickup...inexpensive yet good platform style racks that will carry 2 bikes, fit on both 1 1/4" and 2" receivers and fold flat when not in use.


checking these out too. thanks!


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, the Swagman XTC2 fits. It's got a shell for the 2" receiver that I use, but can be taken off for the 1 1/4. And it's cheaper than the others. I like mine.


----------



## motofrog (Aug 19, 2010)

I've got a Thule Helium 3 bike rack that has worked well. Have a SUV now so the bikes ride inside. Great cuz it worked with the old car with a 1.25" hitch and the suv has a 2 inch which it also works with.


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

Better yet, has anyone gone the route of having a custom 2inch reciever made for a car that otherwise has only 1.25" available?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Canadmos said:


> Better yet, has anyone gone the route of having a custom 2inch reciever made for a car that otherwise has only 1.25" available?


There are a few companies that make all kinds of adapter from 1.25 to 2", with or without riser but at the of the day it extend the hitch longer so if you have a sedan it would scrape all the time. I went with that route, I used to leave the rack on but now only when I go ride. Not too bad it only takes a few mins to put the rack on/off.


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

I wasn't thinking of an adapter. I want a 2inch reciever for my Mazda 3 hatchback. I don't really trust the small 1.25" reciever that is currently on there, but perhaps it is my rack that is questionable? I want something that has zero play and is beefy to support two muddy downhill bikes.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sturdy? and Zero play then get Kuat, I have 3 hitch racks 2 Yakima and Kuat. Kuat is best in just about every categories.


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

Even with just a 1.25" receiver?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes it's plenty strong. Hitch can hold and tow a lot of weight so 150lbs or less (rack+2bikes) is not going to be an issue.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Found a locking pin for the xport*

the xport brand name performance rack is made by a company called Sportrack who in turn makes the locking pin that fits the sportrack and xport racks.

<img src=https://www.racksforall.com/productimages/sportrack/A30901LHP.jpg>


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

Refernce the 1UP rack. Spendy, yeah a little bit, but seriously it is not so much when you look at the upper end rack systems. I would say this, you either have one or need one.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

simons2k said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be installing a Curt 1 1/4 hitch receiver on my 2008 Civic Si 4dr. I'm looking for a hitch rack that will accomodate 3 bikes. I'd like it to have a tilt option to ease access to the trunk, a fold away/down option so the 2 prongs don't stick out swhen not in use, and a big fat locking pin that can deter theft.
> 
> ...


Hi simons2k, I actually installed a Curt 1.25" hitch on my Civic LX 4dr earlier this year, then I spent some time researching racks. I have a trunk mount Hollywood rack that has served me well for several years, so I looked into their hitch racks and ended up ordering one of their Traveler 3-bike racks through Amazon. I've been using it for about a month now, and have been pretty happy with it. It tilts to enable trunk acess, the arms fold down when not in use, and the rack attaches to the hitch with a threaded pin that requires a wrench to remove (which may somewhat deter theft). The threaded pin helps reduce any wobbling inside the hitch, as well. I'm not sure if you can use a non-threaded locking pin with it, though.

The Traveler is a great rack for the price (about 150-160 on Amazon); I think because Hollywood is not one of the two big rack companies, they keep their prices lower. They may not have as many frills or look as nice as the other companies' racks, but they're plenty solid and work great. Hope this helps...


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

golivar said:


> Hi simons2k, I actually installed a Curt 1.25" hitch on my Civic LX 4dr earlier this year, then I spent some time researching racks. I have a trunk mount Hollywood rack that has served me well for several years, so I looked into their hitch racks and ended up ordering one of their Traveler 3-bike racks through Amazon. I've been using it for about a month now, and have been pretty happy with it. It tilts to enable trunk acess, the arms fold down when not in use, and the rack attaches to the hitch with a threaded pin that requires a wrench to remove (which may somewhat deter theft). The threaded pin helps reduce any wobbling inside the hitch, as well. I'm not sure if you can use a non-threaded locking pin with it, though.
> 
> The Traveler is a great rack for the price (about 150-160 on Amazon); I think because Hollywood is not one of the two big rack companies, they keep their prices lower. They may not have as many frills or look as nice as the other companies' racks, but they're plenty solid and work great. Hope this helps...


Thanks! I've heard good things about Hollywood racks.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got a T2 for sale if you're interested...


----------

